# cory cats



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

My 3 green cory cats unroot my HC everytime I replant it! I'm thinking of moving them to another tank. Anyone else have a problem like this?


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

Gotta love it, huh? I ended up waiting about a year for HC when I finally found someone to order me a bunch.....got myself a few and watched as just about everyone in my tank uprooted it. I love that carpeted look, but unfortunately I love my sterbais and pandas more and ended up getting so fed up with the HC that I chucked it. I know...I know.... I had also tried tying down my Riccia but it is a never ending battle with bottom dwellers! So needless to say...the Riccia floats as it chooses...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Keeping HC down with any bottom dwellers is a study in patience. I tried it for a while and the SAE kept uprooting it. I finally gave up. Good luck with yours.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I had the same situation with my Cory's when I finally got my HC. I'm thinking that maybe the pygmy cory's wouldn't uproot it, but I've learned my limitations on what won't work if you want to have full sized Cory's in the tank.


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

i got hc to grow in my tank with cories.
just gotta be careful on how you plant it.
plus the size of the substrate helps also.
i use eco-complete which has finer grain and gives a little bit more hold to the roots. that and i sprinkled a bit of substrate on top also to try and hold it down a bit. after about 1-2 months, the hc got a good fitting and never came up.


----------



## youjin (Apr 1, 2006)

I have my HC planted on my foreground for 5 months now and is still battling my adult cories x 8 and replanting the HC as and when it is up-rooted. There is some little success (small patch that is actually spreading) or lest, i would either give up on the HC or remove the Cories (another daunting task). 

A good idea to remove the cories if you want to give the HC better chance to spread like a lawn. On hindsight, i will probably do that, knowing how many xxxx times i actually replanted the HC.


----------



## Tinuviel82 (Sep 16, 2006)

guys tried to plant it really deep so that you can only see the top of the plant? it might be the eco complete too, that's what i use


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

For anyone curious, dwarf cories won't uproot your HC if you plant it correctly. They're not big enough to do so lol


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah corries are impossible to catch even in a bare tank. I think I will try the soda bottle trap method overnight. I got ADA so its hard to get it to stay down in the first place.


----------



## deathjelly (Jan 24, 2006)

I made a little plastic canvas cage for my H. micranthemoides. It will (theoretically) be given a good chance to get rooted before being exposed to the cory onslaught. A firm SS mesh would work too, and might be easier - no sewing together. It blocks out alot of light though. Hopefully it won't be needed for long.

Somebody please tell me this cutie has strong roots!

Now if only I could keep them from leveling out the substrate. One low spot remains. Probably only because it runs under driftwood to their "secret" clearing in the rear of the tank.


----------

